# Drenalin wins Outdoor Life bow shootoff!



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

The new issue of Outdoor Life magazine rated about 10 bows and the Mathews Drenalin came out on top. The Drenalin was in the top 5 in all the categories. There are many very good bows out there to choose from.


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

with out a dought a great bow!...but i am not a very big fan of them i am hoyt all the way since 04'....and iam not the only on around where i live in NY...more then half the bow shops around here stop caring mathew bow beacsue there has been why to may problems..well thats what the texh guys at these place are telling me around here hoyt is number one and bowtech


----------

